# Help with Print-making



## DamienYfel (Jun 18, 2013)

I've got a question for artists on this site and how they go about make prints. 
Where would someone go to have NSFW prints made? Especially NSFW fandom related content? 
You can't just walk into a Kinko's and ask them to make you a print with anthro junk on it.
There has to be a place, right?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

Psh fuck what they think. They'll do it if they wanna get paid (unless they specifically say they wont do sexual content)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 18, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Psh fuck what they think. They'll do it if they wanna get paid (unless they specifically say they wont do sexual content)



They may not print it for the following reasons.

1. You're under 18
2. You don't sign a form or verify you're the actual copyright owner of the artwork.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jun 18, 2013)

You potentially could just send it off to a big name online printer like Vistaprint which sees so much shit it just doesn't even care anymore, but you'd be paying money that you don't really need to pay.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jun 20, 2013)

I've gone with friends to get thier NSFW stuff printed at office max before. It was a hilariously good time of me constantly just putting peen on the top of thier stack and calling attention to it. Generally people don't care, but if you're worried, ask and make it a lighthearted situation.  or vistaprint, in all it's crappy printing glory.


----------



## InSaneJoker (Jun 23, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> I've gone with friends to get thier NSFW stuff printed at office max before. It was a hilariously good time of me constantly just putting peen on the top of thier stack and calling attention to it. Generally people don't care, but if you're worried, ask and make it a lighthearted situation.  or vistaprint, in all it's crappy printing glory.




This^. I work at its' competitor in the copy area, and I ALWAYS get porn actors in or playboy girls etc. or just nude model photography. It doesn't bother me, but the customers are actually more embarrassed thinking they'll be judged etc. One girl said this to me, saying they were just trying to make money and she was a normal girl and I was like whaaaat? Don't even worry about that! The only thing I worry about is when I have to print 24x36 posters and then have some child walk in going OMG MOM WHAT'S THAT. XD But thankfully, when that scenario did happen (a nude guy, but his back to the viewer), the mom made jokes and found it funny.

I do agree with Arshes, though. If you're under 18 you'll definitely run into some problems. As for the 2nd one, in my experience, you only sign a form about legal copyrights if sent to offsite printing location for big jobs, which has only happened once with a business (because of brand name logos). 

Don't hesitate to call the store and ask them if they're comfortable printing that sort of thing or what they're slow hours are if you're shy and don't want a lot of people around.


----------



## EloeElwe (Jun 29, 2013)

I know of a place based in Phoenix, AZ that does high quality printing of NSFW images. But I am unsure if I can post it here.
Contact me on my FA page listed in my sig. if you're interested. 
Or here on my profile page, though I don't visit here often.


----------



## kolae (Jul 1, 2013)

just make sure its nothing related to the underaged..


----------

